# Charge slowing down



## jkeene81 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been on AB for a few weeks and all has been well. First I noticed that when I was texting my softkeyboard keys would not work as fast as i typed, then apps are starting to load slowly. My benchmark scores have really dropped and the phone just seems to be slowing down. I wiped my caches and made sure that I only have a few texts and emails on my phone. Anyone have any ideas??? TIA


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Get cache cleaner ng. It's an automated memory cleaner that's real easy to set up. I've been using it since d1 days to get fast responsive phones.


----------



## jkeene81 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks downloading now!


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow I haven't heard of this before, but it does show improvement on how snappy the phone is. Good find, thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yeah its really helpful and lightweight!


----------

